# Побочный эффект смещения позвоночных дисков



## Fireman7445 (16 Июн 2015)

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Виктор , мне 41 год. Дело в том что я уже более полугода занимаюсь в тренажерном зале с отягащениями. Месяц назад после тренировки при наклоне у меня произошло смещение позвоночных дисков с защемлением. После 10-и дневного лечения уколами(дитклофинак), я вновь приступил к тренировкам, но в первый же день я выяснил что левой рукой не могу поднять гантелю весом в 10 кг. даже 2 раза, хотя до травмы спокойно на бицепс поднимал 17 кг гантелю в трех подходах по 10 раз. Уже прошел месяц , а может и более, но сдвигов никаких. Подскажите пожалуйста что это за напасть и как с ней бороться.


----------



## La murr (16 Июн 2015)

*Fireman7445*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Июн 2015)

Если бы произошло смещение МПД, то Вы бы попали на стол к нейрохирургам.
Что беспокоит в настоящее время? Какой врач осматривал и назначал лечение - терапевт или невролог? Рентгенография какого отдела позвоночника была назначена?


----------



## Fireman7445 (16 Июн 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Если бы произошло смещение МПД, то Вы бы попали на стол к нейрохирургам.
> Что беспокоит в настоящее время? Какой врач осматривал и назначал лечение - терапевт или невролог? Рентгенография какого отдела позвоночника была назначена?


В настоящий момент меня беспокоит, то что я не могу полноценно заниматься в спортзале. Когда левая рука зафиксированна, тоесть работаю на бицепс со штангой, то с поднятием весов нет проблем.Но стоит взять гантелю даже с небольшим весом именно в левую руку и попробывать её согнутьв локте ладонью вверх(на бицепс) , то после первого подъема рука перестает слушаться и возникает ощущение что гантеля весом киллограммов в 30 не меньше. Неделю назад меня осматривал мануальный терапевт. В пояснице он не увидел никаких смещений сказал лишь что есть небольшое защемление. А вот выше поясницы на 15 -18 см он увидел смещение и вправил его. Сказал что все будет хорошо, не поднимать тяжести и стараться на нагибаться пару дней.Пошла неделя я решил попробывать поднять гантелю , но воз и ныне там.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Июн 2015)

Вы так и не ответили на поставленные вопросы.


----------



## Fireman7445 (16 Июн 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Вы так и не ответили на поставленные вопросы.


Меня беспокоит дискомфорт в поясничном отделе. По утрам когда встаю и пытаюсь умыться , не могу как обычно делается наклониться над раковиной, автоматически при наклоне сгибается в колене правая нога. Осматривал меня мануальный терапевт, вправил позвонок выше поясницы и сказал что больше ничего не надо делать. Абсолютный покой в течении 2-3 дней. Ни лекарств , ни снимков он не назначал.

Забыл ещё написать что при сгибании рук в локтях с гантелями стоя, ноги на ширине плеч,локти прижаты к корпусу, левую руку при подъеме уводит влево от корпуса вместе с локтем. Локоть не могу удержать прижатым к корпусу.


----------



## AIR (16 Июн 2015)

Могу только предположить повреждение и мышц поясницы и руки...


----------

